# Cadence data in Strava without sensor



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I track my activities with a Garmin Vivoactiv3 and upload the data to Strava. My Strava data shows a graph of my cadence, but I don't have a cadence sensor. How is that possible? I have to wonder if that data is accurate at all.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

The VivoActive can do cadence for walking/running.
If the track was bumpy it may pick it up as vertical oscillations and convert it to cadence?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ That's totally possible. I have a running app on the phone. It doesn't know when I'm riding a bike and under some circumstances will partially pick up pedaling as running/walking cadence/steps. 

I also have a Scosche Rhythm24 optical HRM that will report either walking/running or cycling cadence based on internal accelerometers. It's not the greatest at cycling cadence, especially on an mtb over rough terrain, but still pretty good under more sedate circumstances.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

has an internal accelerometer, it knows by the feels

I think it (the chip) is designed for running, and not on the bike. but it will still log accelerations so maybe it is more or less accurate for bike cadence too ?

everything I find is , for a bike you pair up an actual cadence sensor, so ...are your numbers close to what you are actually pedlalig, or just all over the place ?

find a flat smooth spot or downhill slope, and spin fast but barely any load, are the numbers accurate for that section ?


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

VA3 internal cadence is pretty accurate when running, I still sometime use my old foot pod out of habit, I've never seen much difference in the data

I'm not sure why it would try to log running cadence on a bike ride. Did you record with the VA3 in run mode and then convert it to a ride afterwards in connect or strava?


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I recorded the ride with a 3rd party app for the watch called Dynamic Watch. Supposedly I can upload a map file to the watch and it's supposed to give me turn-by-turn directions, but it didn't work. I needed that level of navigation for a gravel ride in a rural area this weekend, but the DW app just showed me where I was in the past and not where I should turn. Technology fail!

It is possible that DW just records your activity but doesn't know if you're running or riding. I have NO idea what my cadence is, but I can probably calculate it by speed and distance because I ride a singlespeed.
Singlespeed on hilly terrain should yield a cadence that varies a lot.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

mack_turtle said:


> I recorded the ride with a 3rd party app for the watch called Dynamic Watch. Supposedly I can upload a map file to the watch and it's supposed to give me turn-by-turn directions, but it didn't work. I needed that level of navigation for a gravel ride in a rural area this weekend, but the DW app just showed me where I was in the past and not where I should turn. Technology fail!
> 
> It is possible that DW just records your activity but doesn't know if you're running or riding. I have NO idea what my cadence is, but I can probably calculate it by speed and distance because I ride a singlespeed.


Looks to me like the graph is VERY spiky and doesn't show enough consistency to be showing any attempt at determining actual pedal cadence. I realize that there's going to be noise, dropouts, and spikes, but there should be some more consistent data, especially on flats and climbs. I'm supposing that the app is too dumb to ignore the accelerometer inputs during cycling activities. And since you're sending the data from the original recording app to Strava, Strava itself is just showing what's in the data file it received.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

send me ur files I make you KOM and also have whatever cadence u desire

only need to bitcoin me sum 3P3QsMVK89JBNhZQv5zMAKG8FK3kJM4rjt


awaiting input consumed you be KOM in no tim


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

mack_turtle said:


> I recorded the ride with a 3rd party app for the watch called Dynamic Watch. Supposedly I can upload a map file to the watch and it's supposed to give me turn-by-turn directions, but it didn't work. I needed that level of navigation for a gravel ride in a rural area this weekend, but the DW app just showed me where I was in the past and not where I should turn. Technology fail!
> 
> It is possible that DW just records your activity but doesn't know if you're running or riding. I have NO idea what my cadence is, but I can probably calculate it by speed and distance because I ride a singlespeed.
> Singlespeed on hilly terrain should yield a cadence that varies a lot.


Kind of a hi-jack, but did you ever find an app that does do the turn-by-turn? I would rarely use it, but it would be cool to know if a good one was out there.


----------

